# Michael Page talks Bellator, SFL and Anderson Silva.



## El Bresko

I quite like this Michael Page. Very excited to see what happens when he faces a Ben Askren.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

*Gets Michael Page updates gameface on*

 Watching now...

I wish we could hear a little bit more about his next fight. I don't know what the deal is with SFL but he could have been on the next Bellator card easy. A fight with Kelvin Tiller could be down the line too. Tiller is 5-0, fighting Plinio Curz at Bellator 74, with most of his wins being by submission so it would definently be a test aswell for a stand up fighter.

With the exception of Nick and Nate, MVP is my favourite fighter out at the moment. Just need that lifetime membership to rep it properly in my sig haha.


----------

